# Food + probiotic help.



## bobbo2319 (Feb 6, 2013)

hey everyone, 

I have a 10 month old female GSD and she seems to have a sensitive tummy. About 4 months ago she ate a baby bunny, naturally giving her diareah for a few days. The vet gave us a probiotic that helped but it did cost a lot of money... 

However, now she is 10 months old and her stools are very loose and sometimes she gets diareah. Sometimes is a hard poop. We thought we found out what was causing this to her (those hard beef sticks) but we've stopped with those. We feed her Blue wilderness puppy about 4 cups a day. She is very active. We've started her on a probiotic yesterday so we are waiting to see how her poops look. 

do you think we need to switch her food? I was told that GSD dogs have very sensitive stomachs and to make sure that the food she eats has beet root in it???

Thanks, Bob


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

I would give the probiotic about a month to build up her system and keep the food the same during that time. For the beetroot, I haven't heard of that and so I don't know why it would be recommended. Your gsd is coming up to her first birthday so you may want to start looking into adult foods. When you do switch - I suggest you do it slow - over 3 weeks gradually increasing the new to the old to avoid tummy upsets.


----------



## belladonnalily (May 24, 2013)

My pup tends to have runny poop too. What finally seems to have work is a little Kefir (he likes the strawberry flavored-go figure) on every meal. If I skip one, I can count on his poop being looser the next time. 

When I have given him ANY cheese, he gets "knock you down" gas. I assumed it would be any dairy, but the kefir doesn't give him any at all.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## buckeye1 (Jun 17, 2013)

belladonnalily said:


> My pup tends to have runny poop too. What finally seems to have work is a little Kefir (he likes the strawberry flavored-go figure) on every meal. If I skip one, I can count on his poop being looser the next time.
> 
> When I have given him ANY cheese, he gets "knock you down" gas. I assumed it would be any dairy, but the kefir doesn't give him any at all.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


What is kefir and what is it good for? 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

bobbo2319 said:


> hey everyone,
> 
> I have a 10 month old female GSD and she seems to have a sensitive tummy. About 4 months ago she ate a baby bunny, naturally giving her diareah for a few days. The vet gave us a probiotic that helped but it did cost a lot of money...
> 
> ...


Commercial "treats" have all sorts of chemicals in them, so I would choose one that has more natural ingredients in them like Zukes and stick to ONE thing: Amazon.com: Zuke's Lil' Links Healthy Grain Free Little Sausage Links for Dogs, Chicken and Apple Recipe, 6-Ounce: Pet Supplies or Amazon.com: Zuke's Jerky Naturals Dog Treats, Tender Beef Recipe, 6-Ounce: Pet Supplies
Treats such as "Bil Jac" contain By-Products and Propylene Gycol!

You may want to try a "Digestive Enzyme" and a "Pro-Biotic" together to get better results. These were developed by Dr. Karen Becker for Mercola Healthy Pets: *Digestive Enzymes Healthy Pets Digestive Enzymes for Optimal Digestion - Mercola.com 
*For Pets Probiotic Pet Probiotics | Optimal Digestive Health for Pets - Mercola.com

Or this one has both a Digestive Enzyme and a Pro Biotic combined: *Wholistic Digest All Plus™*
An advanced, cutting-edge, concentrated formula of digestive enzymes & powerful pro-biotics and pre-biotics that provides superior digestive health for pets. 

I personally use these products and rotate them.

Both of the Blue puppy products contain yeast which could be giving your dogs' gut some problems. Also watch what you may be giving her from the table (or floor) that contains yeast. If/when you do decide to change, you may want try some higher quality *NON Grain,* yeast free foods like:
The Honest Kitchen Embark Dehydrated food: Embark - Grain Free, High Protein Dog Food | The Honest Kitchen
Fromm's: Four-Star Gourmet Recipes for dogs - Fromm Family Foods 
Acana Regionals: Acana Regionals | Acana 
or Natures Variety Instinct: Nature's Variety: Instinct Grain-Free Kibble Diets for Dogs | Nature's Variety 

(Kefir is a dairy product that contains pro biotics.)

Hope this helps!
Moms


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

buckeye1 said:


> What is kefir and what is it good for?
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Kefir is like yogurt, only in liquid form. Like yogurt, it is good for the digestion because of the probiotics. For giving to a dog, I would make sure it has no added sugar. My Sting loves yogurt - but I make it and it has no sugar.


----------



## JMCrowley (Mar 5, 2013)

I also use Digest All Plus daily with good results and I often add a tbsp. or 2 of smashed pumpkin to her food, or in a kong, that is excellent for diarrhea or mushy poop, firms it up and is good for them from what I read and was told. Plus she loves it, thinks it's a treat!


----------

